# Parting off with my Atlas video



## Dranreb (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi folks, a while ago I made a riser to use a QCTP with my longer cross slide, it works great!

So no more worry about chatter or rigidity for me now, I made this short video:  

[video=youtube;xl1goh-aCYs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xl1goh-aCYs&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Bernard


----------



## herbet999 (Jan 21, 2015)

Smooth.. nice job.


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 22, 2015)

herbet999 said:


> Smooth.. nice job.



Thanks Herbet, I use this setup most times now, if a job needs the compound it's just a couple of minutes to change the cross slides over, but when I do the difference in rigidity is very noticeable.

Bernard


----------



## thomas s (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice job Bernard that looks really solid. thomas s


 	 		 			:thumbzup3:


----------



## outsider347 (Jan 26, 2015)

can you show a bit more info/pic about the cross slide
tks
ed


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 26, 2015)

Ed,

The cross slide is the standard No. 671A Double Tool Cross Slide.  Made for the 10" and Craftsman 12" from the 1930's through the 1950's.  The complete assembly is the No. 670 Double Tool Cross Slide, which included the 671A, the No. 676A Back Slide Tool Post (shown in the photo), No. 673A 4-way Turret (in place of the QCTP) and front and rear cross slide stops.  The same assembly was made for the 12" and sold by Sears.  I have one but have never been able to determine the Model No. because it was first offered during the period when the Sears Catalog No. and Model No. didn't match.  The Back Slide Tool Post on the 12" model was square, not rounded on two corners like the 10".  You will find photos of the 10" and 12" versions in the appropriate catalogs of the period.

Robert D.


----------



## outsider347 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank You Robert,
 I have never seen one, or maybe never noticed it. So I suppose that the unit is a rare bird. Any Idea what it might sell for today?
 Anyway, I think I want one.

Tks
ed


----------



## wa5cab (Jan 28, 2015)

Ed,

I gave $300 for the complete 12" one that I have to a seller from whom I have bought quite a few parts and accessories.  I've seen the slide alone for sale several times in, as far as I can recall, the $150 range.  And I've seen several (at least three) 10" versions listed (on eBay) in the $200-$300 range and in varying degrees of completeness.  But I've never seen another 12" one.  However, I haven't been looking for another one, either.

Robert D.


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 28, 2015)

Mine came with a 10f lathe I bought in bits, there was a lot of unrelated tooling and stuff and took me quite some while to realize it was an Atlas part.

Stand by for a video of parting under cross feed power...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bernard


----------



## Dranreb (Jan 28, 2015)

[video=youtube_share;YW8kcfiu-jA]http://youtu.be/YW8kcfiu-jA?list=UU27L-F9YdTCBYqg_QScwB9A[/video]

Bernard


----------

